# Royal Porthcawl team open - 5th November



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 5, 2013)

Myself, Wookie, Bucket92 and Fish all played in this today. Fantastic golf course, very testing wind and it stayed dry all day. Really enjoyable trip, we didn't burn the course up but we didn't disgrace ourselves either finishing 5 points outside of the prizes on 69 with the top 3 being 74, 74 and 79. 

There is another of these events in February, if anyone is interested in getting a team together then let me know as I wouldn't mind another game there. Rob and Gareth took quite a few pictures so hopefully they will post a few on here.

Thanks for a cracking day lads, I thoroughly enjoyed it and hope you guys did too  :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 5, 2013)

I have only played it once but Porthcawl was one of those places with the X factor - I really liked it and may be on for another day there!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I have only played it once but Porthcawl was one of those places with the X factor - I really liked it and may be on for another day there!!
		
Click to expand...

No chance mate, all these cuts you keep getting. I want people who get loads of shots!  :ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 5, 2013)

drive4show said:



			No chance mate, all these cuts you keep getting. I want people who get loads of shots!  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo::thup::thup::clap::clap::ears: Fair point!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously though Paul, if you fancy it let me know and I'll get a team together


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd be up for playing it again as I didn't do it justice yesterday.  I think you guys did really well with 2 scores from 3 rather than 4, just wasn't my day and I was really up for it. Nothing went my way, every bounce went the "other" way, I found too many bunkers, didn't get off the tee well.  The only right decision I made was playing with re-badged pick-up balls otherwise it could have been expensive. Just lost my concentration and tempo, thinking about it all the way home, I think I let the wind, or gale should I say, dictate me and I was too quick and tried to hammer everything, it doesn't and didn't work!

Totally beat me up 
	


Next Open Details  Here
http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/8fa22ebc-2ffb-11e3-8ab8-bc305bd9eec9.pdf

and here
http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/a4ff64fa-2ffb-11e3-8ab8-bc305bd9eec9.pdf

If you'll have me I'd be up for going back, I owe it a game and it owes me some balls 

Driving over the Severn Bridge on the way thinking, I must be mad!



View out from the changing rooms



Some very testing approach shots, especially if you draw, or should I say hook the ball like I do at times.



Too many times in these cost me not only shots and holes but really got me down, but I soldiered on..



You wouldn't want to knife a wedge on this approach to the green



Every hole has a sea view







The lads finishing another hole....without me 



It was a bit windy, I didn't put any balls on the beach or in the sea, but the wind took a few to places never to be found again!





Only the good company of Gordon, Simon & Gareth kept me going, raising a smile from me here and there, it took a while but I got a great drive away on the 3rd and then started to get some decent drives away, shame we had started on the 10th so effectively it was our 12th hole  

Its an excellent course, the most truest of links I've played as most of the other courses are not as exposed to the sea and elements, other than Silloth on the outward 9.

It was slightly windier than what I experienced at Silloth but without the rain, very hard to compose yourself over puts and at the tee.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2013)

Fish, The picture driving over the Severn bridge, What was you thinking at that time about the 4 hrs of golf you was about to play.


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish, The picture driving over the Severn bridge, What was you thinking at that time about the 4 hrs of golf you was about to play.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking, this is bloody stupid, nearly 3hr drive, up since 5.30am and you get rewarded with this! Took my waterproofs though this time but the rain stopped as I pulled up, the wind however was something else, I had more layers on than a Viennetta ice cream


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd be up for playing it again as I didn't do it justice yesterday.  I think you guys did really well with 2 scores from 3 rather than 4, just wasn't my day and I was really up for it. Nothing went my way, every bounce went the "other" way, I found too many bunkers, didn't get off the tee well.  The only right decision I made was playing with re-badged pick-up balls otherwise it could have been expensive. Just lost my concentration and tempo, thinking about it all the way home, I think I let the wind, or gale should I say, dictate me and I was too quick and tried to hammer everything, it doesn't and didn't work!

Totally beat me up 
	View attachment 8157


Next Open Details  Here
http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/8fa22ebc-2ffb-11e3-8ab8-bc305bd9eec9.pdf

and here
http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/a4ff64fa-2ffb-11e3-8ab8-bc305bd9eec9.pdf

If you'll have me I'd be up for going back, I owe it a game and it owes me some balls 

Driving over the Severn Bridge on the way thinking, I must be mad!
View attachment 8158


View out from the changing rooms
View attachment 8159


Some very testing approach shots, especially if you draw, or should I say hook the ball like I do at times.
View attachment 8160


Too many times in these cost me not only shots and holes but really got me down, but I soldiered on..
View attachment 8161


You wouldn't want to knife a wedge on this approach to the green
View attachment 8162


Every hole has a sea view
View attachment 8163

View attachment 8166

View attachment 8164


The lads finishing another hole....without me 
View attachment 8165


It was a bit windy, I didn't put any balls on the beach or in the sea, but the wind took a few to places never to be found again!
View attachment 8167

View attachment 8168


Only the good company of Gordon, Simon & Gareth kept me going, raising a smile from me here and there, it took a while but I got a great drive away on the 3rd and then started to get some decent drives away, shame we had started on the 10th so effectively it was our 12th hole  

Its an excellent course, the most truest of links I've played as most of the other courses are not as exposed to the sea and elements, other than Silloth on the outward 9.

It was slightly windier than what I experienced at Silloth but without the rain, very hard to compose yourself over puts and at the tee.
		
Click to expand...

What happened to "my handicap travels" etc etc


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			What happened to "my handicap travels" etc etc

Click to expand...

Wind your neck in and go play elsewhere, suppose you've never had a bad day at the office.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

Windier than Silloth - wow, that must have been some wind.


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Windier than Silloth - wow, that must have been some wind.
		
Click to expand...

4 iron into a 134yd par3, fell short, others caught the wind and sailed off elsewhere, we were about the 4th or 5th group on that hole and not a single name was on the nearest the pin sheet, nobody had hit and stayed on the green!


----------



## wookie (Nov 6, 2013)

Didn't see this earlier when I posted in the old thread and have looked in a few times since wondering why no replies Doh

Just to reiterate cheers for organising and the company guys and would be up for a repeat in February without a doubt.

Might have to practice trying to keep the ball a bit lower between now and then though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2013)

Robin, thanks for posting the pics, pity wind doesn't show up in photos  

We all seem to have really enjoyed the day which is what it's all about  :thup:


----------

